# Boiled Peanuts



## kathrynn (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry didn't do these on Big Poppa...but I am shouting because I finally got a hold of some green peanuts and have boiled 5 pounds worth yesterday....and I am doing another 5+ pounds today.  Will show pics in a little bit.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 21, 2012)

I have never had boiled nuts before


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 21, 2012)

Hmmmm goobers.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 21, 2012)

Mmmmm, I'm sooo jealous. I love boiled peanuts. Dad made them when I was a kid. Can't find greenies down here. At least I haven't. Wonder where my dad did find them??


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh they are the BOMB! I have been begging the Publix produce guys since the 1st of September. They got some in this weekend..  My folks always used the green ones in the shells. Get a big heavy pot...lots of water and more salt than you really think you need. Boil those goober's for a long time. Check the nut meat and see if they are nice and soft. Leave them in the water over night. Bag and fridge. They do freeze well too. Love them!!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 21, 2012)

They are sooooo good! Its a Southern thing I suppose!:drool


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## bama bbq (Oct 21, 2012)

Your grits are showing girl  :)


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 21, 2012)

Hmmm, Publix right around the corner from my house. Looks like I'll have to start pestering the produce manager until he gets them just to get rid of me. Thanks for the idea Kathryn!!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 21, 2012)

Publix is where I shop here in Madison, AL.  They must just have gotten some in the warehouse.  So get them while you can.  The peanut season isnt that long.  Hard to find the green ones.  My house smells soooo good right now too.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't help it!  I am a Southern girl to the core....and a Steel Magnolia if the occasion arises.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay....pic is on the cell phone...gotta find the phone cord...and you can see them! I know the rule---no pic...didn't happen!  lol


----------



## roller (Oct 21, 2012)

You can buy them on every corner around here. My buddy grows his own peanuts and has boiled over 100 qt. bags and put them in his freezer..I like them better than any other kind...


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 21, 2012)

Loves me some boiled peanuts!!! a friend of mine I used to work with buys them by the bushel, boils and freezes them. He eats 2-3 bushels a year. he would eat them all day long everyday at work.

Kathryn, rinse them real good before boiling then soak them in some clean water after they boil, gets rid of any dirty taste they might have, one thing I hate about buying them at the roadside stands, they always taste dirty.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 21, 2012)

Just so happen my son took these out of the freezer today..













DSCN7578.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 21, 2012






..We boiled them with fresh yellow onions, garlic and crab boil......Spicy !!!! He will eat his weight in them...then complain that his stomach hurts......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 He will learn one day......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Moderation !!!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 21, 2012)

A little dirt never hurt no body! Just teasing! Don't like the stale muddy taste either. BTW....made 3 loves of pumpkin bread-- snapped 1/2 bushel of blue lake green beans--- made chili--- boiled peanuts yesterday. Today more boiled peanuts---- butttermik biscuits--- put up the greenbeans. Tomorrow will do more pumpkin bread and try my hand at apple butter.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 21, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> A little dirt never hurt no body! Just teasing! Don't like the stale muddy taste either. BTW....made 3 loves of pumpkin bread-- snapped 1/2 bushel of blue lake green beans--- made chili--- boiled peanuts yesterday. Today more boiled peanuts---- butttermik biscuits--- put up the greenbeans. Tomorrow will do more pumpkin bread and try my hand at apple butter.


Sounds like you had a busy weekend.......


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 22, 2012)

The first trip I made with my (at the time) future wife down South to see her parents, we stopped at a roadside produce stand featuring the aforementioned delicacy. I'd seen them many times but never tried any, so I asked for a cup of them. The woman behind the counter handed them to me, and I just sorta stared at them. Apparently there was a confused expression on my face, so she not too politely asked me what the hell was the matter. I replied that I didn't know how to eat them. You'd have thought I was asking how to tie my shoes, or how to breathe. "Boy, what in the hell is the matter with you?" she bellowed. "Ya just eat 'em". She looked at my wife with pity and just shook her head. Then they both had a good laugh at my expense. My reason for the confusion was that I'd heard they are boiled for hours and hours, and I was wondering simply if the shell softened enough to be eaten along with the peanuts inside. No one ever bothered to explain it to me, and all these years later I'm STILL unclear on it. I ate my little cup of "boled p-nuts" (as the sign said) in the traditional manner, discarding the shells, and they were really good. I have since, however, heard of those who munch the entire thing, shell and all.

So I ask you southern Goober experts, WHAT IS THE RIGHT WAY TO EAT THESE THINGS?


----------



## big casino (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmmm I eat regular roasted salted peanuts shell and all


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 22, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> The first trip I made with my (at the time) future wife down South to see her parents, we stopped at a roadside produce stand featuring the aforementioned delicacy. I'd seen them many times but never tried any, so I asked for a cup of them. The woman behind the counter handed them to me, and I just sorta stared at them. Apparently there was a confused expression on my face, so she not too politely asked me what the hell was the matter. I replied that I didn't know how to eat them. You'd have thought I was asking how to tie my shoes, or how to breathe. "Boy, what in the hell is the matter with you?" she bellowed. "Ya just eat 'em". She looked at my wife with pity and just shook her head. Then they both had a good laugh at my expense. My reason for the confusion was that I'd heard they are boiled for hours and hours, and I was wondering simply if the shell softened enough to be eaten along with the peanuts inside. No one ever bothered to explain it to me, and all these years later I'm STILL unclear on it. I ate my little cup of "boled p-nuts" (as the sign said) in the traditional manner, discarding the shells, and they were really good. I have since, however, heard of those who munch the entire thing, shell and all.
> 
> So I ask you southern Goober experts, WHAT IS THE RIGHT WAY TO EAT THESE THINGS?


I've never eaten the shell. Although, some folks have accused me of being part billy goat.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 22, 2012)

And when there aint no green peanuts to make yer own, Ya always have the good ol stand by boil peanuts













cajbp.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 22, 2012


















bbp.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 22, 2012


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay....Mdboatbum....you pop them in your mouth...crack the shell....so that salty goodness gets in your mouth...shell them and eat the nut meat....there are some shells tho that gets nice and squishy...those eat all of it. It's sort of like sunflower seeds....only messier!

As promised to Scarbelly.....here is some pics of what I have been doing this weekend...and still going at 'em today.  Bama BBQ....showing my Grits for real here!  What do yall think?













DSCN3514.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012






1st bag of greens!













DSCN3522.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012






Here they are in the pot getting nice and yummy!













DSCN3514.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012


















DSCN3515.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012






2nd Bag of goodness













DSCN3516.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012






Pie pumpkins for putting up some pumpkin...and crossing fingers pumpkin butter.













DSCN3517.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012






My 2nd batch of Boiled Peanuts













DSCN3518.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012






Apples for making apple butter and some sweet taters to go with the greens and pork chops tonight.













DSCN3519.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012






1/2 of the mess of greens...gotta cook down so I can add the rest.













DSCN3520.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012


















DSCN3521.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 22, 2012






GRITS Fo Sho


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 22, 2012)

Checked Publix today, as well as several produce stands, and NOTHING!! No greenies. Kathryn, were they 5lb. or 10lb. bags at Publix?  $/per lb.?


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 22, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Checked Publix today, as well as several produce stands, and NOTHING!! No greenies. Kathryn, were they 5lb. or 10lb. bags at Publix?  $/per lb.?


All the stores around here just have a big table set up with them loose so you can bag your own and get as much as you want.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 22, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> All the stores around here just have a big table set up with them loose so you can bag your own and get as much as you want.


Saw that at a couple places here but when I asked if they were greenies, it was a negative. Just raw ones. Guess I'm just a little too far south. Past Lake Okeechobee it's a different world. Now that I think about it, I believe my dad had them shipped in from GA or would have his sister bring them when they came down. The search will continue though....I don't give up easily.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 22, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Saw that at a couple places here but when I asked if they were greenies, it was a negative. Just raw ones. Guess I'm just a little too far south. Past Lake Okeechobee it's a different world. Now that I think about it, I believe my dad had them shipped in from GA or would have his sister bring them when they came down. The search will continue though....I don't give up easily.


I always thought raw and green were the same thing but a quick search just clarified it for me:

http://www.boiled-peanut-world.com/green-peanuts.html

Anyway, raw can be boiled too and is probably what is in most stores.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Dave. I appreciate the research. I bookmarked your site. I have a couple places to check tomorrow. If no luck, I found a couple places online. One at $1.00/lb. Mom verified he always had them shipped.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 22, 2012)

$1.00/lb sounds like a good deal if the shipping isn't too bad, I haven't seen them that low in the stores around here in a long time.


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 22, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> $1.00/lb sounds like a good deal if the shipping isn't too bad, I haven't seen them that low in the stores around here in a long time.


I'm paying more than that at the store....1.69lbs....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm with Kathryn. If you haven'd had any of these little delights , I'm sorry, get down to Ga. and buy some off the roadside stands , good Salty , chewable ,  even with no teeth .

When you really get into them ,the shells are good too
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You folk in Ala. and Fla., run up to Jimmy's (Georgia) place and get some green Goobers and try 'em.

Have fun and...thanks for the memories...


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 23, 2012)

They were sold in a small flat pkg...black with plastic wrap over them (due to peanut allergies) that you see when they have ears of corn or broccoli tops.  Each pack was a bit over a pound.  I wanted big bags....but got what they had.  Check a local Farmer's Market....wish you could find some.

Look what I did last nite!  Apples for Apple Butter!













DSCN3527.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 23, 2012






This was about 10:45 last nite. 













DSCN3528.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 23, 2012






This is now...have the lid cracked a bit so the liquid can evaporate some.  Then Apple Butter!

The kitchen smells amazing!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 23, 2012)

There is a difference in raw/green. The raw ones have dried somewhat.  That is what most folks use for making peanut brittle.  The green are still "wet"....or moist and haven't dried.  The raw ones can be used...just takes longer to cook down...due to the dryness of the shells.  LA (lower Alabama) around Opp or Florala....you can get them there too.  Georgia has them in the lower parts too.  Don't give up!!!!  Check local Farmer's Markets!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't remember how much they were cost wise...and didn't care!  LOL....just happy that I found some.  I think they were $1.29 a pound....but not sure.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey Kathryn, that looks like it's going to be some good apple butter!! Are you making pumpkin butter next? Mmmm on both. Called about 12 Publix, a few Winn-Dixie and 3 or 4 Farmer's Markets. None to be found. The produce manager at my local Publix is looking into trying to get some for me. One place I found in the North FL Panhandle (almost AL) has them for $1.00/lb but doesn't ship. Another I found in GA has 1/4 bushel (about 10 lb) for $18.00. I went to order them and it showed the shipping would be $69.00!!! Think I'll pass on that. Y'all have it good.


----------



## arnie (Oct 23, 2012)

We do a weekend spiritual couples retreat in April each year and until recently I took care of the kitchen staff each year. Several years ago a couple from Georgia called to ask me if they could bring anything. I told them I thought everything was under control, but the things I really missed from when I lived in Florida were good grits and fresh boiled peanuts.

When peanuts were in season you could buy boiled peanuts on almost every corner.   When peanuts weren’t in season we’d be forced to go the neighborhood Piggly Wiggly to buy canned boiled peanuts. Not nearly as good as fresh, but they worked in a pinch.

Our Georgia friends showed up early Friday afternoon and shooed everyone out of the kitchen and went to work.  First they made a large batch of boiled peanuts for us. Only one other couple had heard of them and we went to work chowwing down on them. Soon several other couples dug in and helped out.

For supper that night we enjoyed a pot of fresh collard greens and onions and a big pot of ham and black-eyed peas and fresh corn bread. It just doesn’t get any better than that. During our first session that night I was presented with a gallon can of boiled peanuts in a Piggly Wiggly bag and a Piggly Wiggly tee shirt with a picture of a can of boiled peanuts on it.

Saturday morning I was pretty sure it just couldn’t get any better when along came breakfast. Thick cut country pepper bacon, eggs over easy, some of the best grits I’ve ever had, homemade maple syrup  and toast with homemade apple butter  

Thanks for bringing that up


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 23, 2012)

Awwww...Roadkill....I wouldn't pay that shipping either.  That is a shame...but stay on the produce guys.  Publix is out of Florida...they should be able to do something! Left the apple butter with the lid cracked so the lq could steam off a bit.  We will see how it is when I get off work at 5:00.  Yes...if this is good...I am going to do some canned pumpkin (or pumpkin bread to freeze) and some pumpkin butter too.  This is the 1st time I have done those.  Crossing fingers it works. 

Arnie...I love cooking this way.  It's how I grew up...and I don't weigh a million pounds from it.  I do homemade buttermilk biscuits every Sunday..in an iron skillet to boot. One thing I am looking for and it's hard to find.  Sorghum Syrup!  Grew up chewing on sugar cane...and that is the best syrup!  If yall know where to find some...let me know! I don't wanna pay a ka-jillion $ on shipping either.  Want one that is not a mass produced one either.  Those don't taste right!

Thanks all of you for the "memory lane" yappings too.  I love it!  Just a Southern Farm girl....a little grown up....and more grey hairs!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh Arnie!  Some of the best Grits are from Callaway Gardens and Falls Mill grist mills.  Nice and coarse....but so smooth and creamy when you cook them!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Oct 23, 2012)

Kathryn....here's where I've gotten my sorghum syrup. http://muddypondsorghum.com/  Small family business in Tennessee and it's very good. The first time I ordered from them, many years ago, I think the father was running the business. I ordered and he refused to accept payment until after he shipped it and I received. He said he's alway worked on the honor system and just send him a check after I get it and if I liked it. I was amazed to say the least and I think I even put a little extra on the check for him. Not sure what shipping would be now but I don't think it would be all that much. Also, the Jaycee's put on an annual sorghum festival over in Blairsville, GA the 2nd and 3rd weekends in October. I used to go just about every year. They're squeezing the sorghum cane, boiling it down and bottling it right there. Can't get any fresher than that!! Hope that helps....Steve


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 24, 2012)

I did Google that yesterday....was hoping someone had tried their syrup.  Sounds yummy....will give them a shout. I remember being around when folks were making the syrup when I was a kid.  Didn't smell that good during the 1st process....but the end result is divine!  Thanks Steve!

Here is the result from the Apple Butter stuff from last nite. Got 6 pint jars from that batch.  Have a 2nd batch...trying a different twist on the recipe for tonight.  Will put them in 1/2 pint jars for gifts for the Holidays.













DSCN3532.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 24, 2012






This is the 2nd batch almost ready to can.  It's lighter and only has 2 spices.













DSCN3529.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 24, 2012






1st batch canned and ready to go!













DSCN3530.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 24, 2012






They look so pretty!













DSCN3531.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Oct 24, 2012






2nd batch just getting fired.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 24, 2012)

Whoooo Hooo!!!

This a short drive from here..

Prolly buy a big ol barrel of greenies!!

http://www.nationalpeanutfestival.com/


----------



## eman (Oct 24, 2012)

If you can't get green pnuts you can use raw. best way to do raw is in pressure cooker.  lil salt and crab boil.

I buy a 40 lb sack of green pnuts every fall and boil an freeze.


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 2, 2012)

Steve (Roadkill Cafe)...I have ordered some sorghum from the family at Muddy Pond.  They were very nice to deal with and make the sorghum the old way...with a few new tweaks with no mules grinding the sugar cane....lol.  But in about a week...I will have my syrup.  Going to try some of it in MY recipe for BBQ sauce.  I think I am going to can some sauce and give them for Christmas gifts too.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 2, 2012)

Kathryn, glad you found them easy to deal with, as I did. Real nice folks. Let me know how the homemade sauce turns out. I might want to try that recipe. Never made my own sauce before. Dang, now you have me craving some homemade biscuits and sorghum syrup!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 2, 2012)

Steve....cant wait to see if it tastes like I remember it.  My kidlets are waiting to try it on my biscuits!  IF you twist my arm...I just might message you my recipe....have kept it a secret for a bit.


----------



## frosty (Nov 2, 2012)

Boiled Peanuts, what a wonderful indulgence!  I haven't had any in years, but now I guess I need to make some!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





        

I cannot imagine that anyone would make canned ones that were any good, but OK.  The best are fresh out of the pot, alsmost too hot to handle.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 2, 2012)

Frosty said:


> The best are fresh out of the pot, almost too hot to handle.


Frosty...you are correct my friend. Those are the best ones!!


KathrynN said:


> Steve....cant wait to see if it tastes like I remember it.  My kidlets are waiting to try it on my biscuits!  IF you twist my arm...I just might message you my recipe....have kept it a secret for a bit.


Consider the twisting to have started. Lightly, but more if needed to give it up.


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 14, 2012)

My biscuits are simple...and dang good.  You would fight your Grandma over the last one.  Send me a message and I will give it to ya...twisting worked!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 14, 2012)

Had some the other day. Cajun boil pnuts.













cbp.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 14, 2012


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 15, 2012)

Nepas...those look good!  :drool Had some plain just good and salty today!


----------

